# Any FaceBookers here?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am always up for more friends especially FarmTown neighbors....if anyone would like to add me as a friend you can search for me with my email address. [email protected]. Just add a message that you are from The Goat Spot Forum!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup find me here http://www.facebook.com/stacey.roop

if you add me you MUST tell me who you are and why you are adding me as a friend. I do not accept friend requests from people I do not know especially guys.


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I sent you a request stacey but forgot to put I was from TGS!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

got it

I do play FT so just add me as a neighbor :thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm there too. dreamchaserpony at gmail . com


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I'm on there too.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref ... =569646416


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Im on there. Ashley Turcotte


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep me too!! I actually went back and did one specificly for goatie friends :wink: [email protected]


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am on too. I do not stay on all the time but am learning more about it. I keep it pretty plain though. LOL

[email protected]


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is pretty plain and generic too. I don't post anything too personal. I really just go there to play the games, and poke around a bit.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I am I am :leap: I actually spend too much time of FB. It's hard to get away when my phone alerts me all day long with new posts :hair: It's nice to hear what my goat friends are up to :greengrin:

[email protected] or Sheila Zimmerman Kappes I have a steer as my avatar


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have one--I am not terribly active on FB but I do check it periodically. Angela Nastase if you want to add.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm on there quite a bit...too much actually! lol

Jacque Seigneur or [email protected] if you want to add me. Oh and send a note or something saying your from TGS. :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm on also. [email protected] or Karen Las I like updating pics often on there & seeing what's going on in everyones world. It'd be fun to have some goat people on there that can relate with me though!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i LIVE on facebook.. i've actually got a fanpage which is funny.. goofy friends

Sarah Carden, or [email protected]


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I live on FB too!!! LOL

I am Lawanda Vanfossen Kress, or my email (which is easier) is mama4joy @ hotmail .com  (without the spaces of course.lol)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm on facebook too  Sarah Delhotal or [email protected]


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sarah's brother is on FB too  lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

both my brothers are actually


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

hahaha well then


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> sarah's brother is on FB too  lol


now WHAT are you trying to say now there Sarah :shades:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I just joined and only have one friend lol. So if anyone wants to add me go ahead. [email protected]. Let me know your from goatspot. Thanks

Also wanted to know if I could add you all to my fb. Thanks


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I would love it. And if you play FarmVille, please add me as a neighbor. I need to buy a dairy barn. LOL My farm looks like a feed lot. :C


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, so I'm not really computer savvy...I'm not sure if I got the requests for the e-mail addresses to go through right. So if you didn't get a request from me, please feel free to try to add me. Thanks!! Karen Las [email protected]


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > sarah's brother is on FB too  lol
> ...


 :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for adding me Karen, I've really enjoyed your pics


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I am also on FB. [email protected] I do Farmville and Farmtown. My mother got me involved to keep me from buying more goats. :greengrin: But I dont think it helped....... :slapfloor: Add me if you would like. I could use more neighbours
Please put from TGS.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm under Caprine Scene


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I even made a page now for my farm now that I figured it out. Just look up Phoenix Rising Farm


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm on facebook to. Sara Kraus or [email protected]


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried adding you all to my FB  If I missed any of you, feel free to add me, please!  Thx!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm on facebook- Hunter Davis-friend me-I'd love to have a goat group!

guess I should have put my email address [email protected]


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im on there too!!
Add me!!!

Laura Kopp


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm on facebook, Meagan Jackson Its full of goat stuff [email protected]


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys, I cannot find you because there are several with the same name... I guess I would need an email.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm pn --most of my fb friends are goat people! Go figure!

[email protected]


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm late on this... lol

I'm also on FB way too much. I have a personal account, but if you're easily offended (because I swear an awful lot :-x) It's better to add my farm page instead. lol

[email protected]

I've added some of you, but others have 4-5 pages of people with the same name, so I'd need an email. Feel free to add me  I'll be taking some new pictures to add in a few minutes here. I'm sick and I have to psyche myself up to get out to the barn lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess I should put my email!

[email protected]


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My horse and I are both on facebook. We both play a lot of games on there as well, so if anyone needs friends/neighbors just feel free to add us both:

Lorna Violet and Brego Violet.

I think the emails I used are [email protected] and [email protected], respectively. If you sent in invite to me at the Lorna Violet/warhorseone account make sure you include a note that says TGS, Brego will be friends with anyone but I don't usually add folks i don't know from somewhere to my main account.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm on facebook.... my email is [email protected] but I'm not on there very often... I'm on TGS too much!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going to attempt to add you guys...its gonna take a while though I'll attach a note telling you I'm from TGS...woo-hoo

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

im on there also :stars: 
http://www.facebook.com/stacey.roop#!/p ... 1509251918
just let me know your from the goat spot


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Add me if you like  I Play farmtown, farmville, and MafiaWars 
http://www.facebook.com/search/[email protected]&init=quick#!/profile.php?id=648348454


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm on FB and play Farmville!
bebopchan (at) gmail.com


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

[email protected] :greengrin:


----------

